# Fire Cover discussion



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Upthread I talked about i-Blason cover.  Came today.  No smell.  There was one of those little packages of desiccant in it.  That's for humidity.  Does it do anything for smell?  I like the cover.  Certainly worth $6.99.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I cancelled my amazon origami case & ordered poetic cases in sky blue & lilac last night. I think it was around $14.99 each. They should arrive tomorrow. Throw those little packets away. They are poisonous for your dog. If you have a smell, try to stick it in a room that you are not to air out, if possible. I got a roocase for my Fire HD last year that stunk. It took almost a year to get rid of the horrible smell. It was caused by the glue not dying thoroughly in the material in the factory before shipping it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the Poetic case too.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The cases came today & they are nice. Love the colors.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> The cases came today & they are nice. Love the colors.


My Poetic isn't coming for ages. *sadness*

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

In the fullness of time, Betsy 

Tempting price (well the black one is for sure) but not made to work with the camera on the 8.9".. which of course won't matter if the user has a smart phone and uses that camera.

November 25 seems to be the date.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

About the Poetic cover that several of us have ordered. Here's a link to the one I ordered:


The black one is under $10 including shipping and the other colors under $15 including shipping.



Seamonkey said:


> In the fullness of time, Betsy
> 
> Tempting price (well the black one is for sure) but not made to work with the camera on the 8.9".. which of course won't matter if the user has a smart phone and uses that camera.
> 
> November 25 seems to be the date.


It fits snugly into a surround-style back that does not come around to the front and will work with the back camera, as it has a cutout for it. I'm hoping the artificial textile won't smell too much.

I'm looking forward to getting it.

I'm not really happy with the Amazon cover, I'm sad to say. It's the first Amazon cover I haven't liked. I got the red, and as has been said, the color is not true to what is shown on the website. When holding it, I can feel a bit of a sharp edge from both the cover when folded back and the back if holding it with the cover closed. Not cut-you sharp but annoyingly sharp. Not-pleasant-to-hold sharp.

The Origami part of the cover is OK and clever; I like it well enough. If I've been using it as a stand, it doesn't close completely flat to the device but if I lay it front cover side down, it flattens in a short time. The sliding up to use the camera works well enough, and it protects the lens slid down, but it's still a bit awkward. There's no lens protection with the Poetic in the same way, so that's a potential negative for the Poetic. I may make a sleeve for those times when I stick the HDX8.9 in my purse with other "stuff." Or not.

The advantage of the Origami is that it will work in either Portrait or Landscape; the Poetic is designed for only Landscape. I almost always only use Landscape with my tablets, so I'm good with that. Plus I have a stand.

Will report more once I actually have the Poetic in hand.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

There is no bad smell on both mine. It's similar to the type of cover that I have on my iPad Mini, except the brand I have for the mini has plastic molding to protect the corners on the bottom sides of the device. I can't remember the name. Will have to check the next time I get up.It's basically a better quality case. The Poetic case is thin & light. I did have to lift the cover up a little when putting the charger in but I think it's because of the angle. I like it so far for my 7" HDX.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks.. the picture made it look like the camera was covered, while the one that Sandpiper ordered clearly shows that cutout..

Hmm.. I may have to go for this.   The "red" of the origami is so not red to my eyes.. sort of like a dirty biick.. maybe it reminds me of USC colors and I went to Cal?

Ordered in red and sky blue,, used your link, so a tiny thank you to KB..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Origami cover is definitely "brick."  I could live with the color although it's not great; but some of the other esthetics I don't really like.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry, KBoards wasn't working well last night. I checked & no name on cover, but I will find it. I really wanted amazon's cover, but many reviews were bad, especially reading that the cover folded flat on the back can turn off the Fire. Someone that is new to the Fire might think it's a defective Fire, not a case problem.

Fintie has a case for $2.99 plus shipping - $4.99 in black.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> Sorry, KBoards wasn't working well last night. I checked & no name on cover, but I will find it. I really wanted amazon's cover, but many reviews were bad, especially reading that the cover folded flat on the back can turn off the Fire. Someone that is new to the Fire might think it's a defective Fire, not a case problem.
> 
> Fintie has a case for $2.99 plus shipping - $4.99 in black.


FWIW, that's not a thing I've experienced at all. Neither with the cases on my HDs from last year, nor with the origami case for the HDX I just got.

The leather origami red is definitely more burgundy. I quite like it. I think the non-leather version is a bit brighter. What I like about it is it's very slimline and it stands up in portrait position. I use it on my 7" HDX; performance could be different on the larger model.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> Sorry, KBoards wasn't working well last night. I checked & no name on cover, but I will find it. I really wanted amazon's cover, but many reviews were bad, especially reading that the cover folded flat on the back can turn off the Fire. Someone that is new to the Fire might think it's a defective Fire, not a case problem.
> 
> Fintie has a case for $2.99 plus shipping - $4.99 in black.


I haven't had the experience of it turning off the Fire either, on my 8.9. I have to wonder if the Fire just went to sleep naturally and someone blamed it on the cover? Or, there definitely could be a defective cover, but I don't think most will do that. (My feeling about the color is posted earlier. It's kind of a muddy looking color to me, not crazy about it, especially given the color shown on the website.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, I've split the cover discussion (or most of it that could be cleanly split) out of the Mayday discussion.  Sorry for any confusion.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I don't care for this kind of cover, that covers the bezel of the device with a frame, but I know others aren't bothered. The black version is currently .01 + $4.95 shipping. There are lots of other color options, but they are more. I'm not big on topstitching in white either, but again, that's me.



Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I agree with Betsy. My wife has something similar for her Galaxy tab 7 and it just adds so much bulk. I sure wish Amazon would bring out a cover for the HDX like their cover for the HD; it was perfect, if a bit expensive.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I sure wish Amazon would bring out a cover for the HDX like their cover for the HD; it was perfect, if a bit expensive.


I agree. I am plenty happy enough with the i-Blason case at the $6.99 price though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I sure wish Amazon would bring out a cover for the HDX like their cover for the HD; it was perfect, if a bit expensive.


Well, the origami cover is a little high as well. But I actually do think it's an improvement on what they had for the HD. That one was very nice, but you could only use it as a stand in landscape. That's obviously good for movies and all, but I like to be able to use it for portrait mode as well. With this one, I can stand up the Fire and read or browse or whatever while doing something else as well. The other day I had it on monitoring my fantasy football team while I watched the games.  I actually think the design is quite clever and probably wouldn't mind it on my PW!

I also like that it's basically a strong magnet that holds it in. . .it's REALLY hard to get the Fires and PW's out of last years' design covers.  Of course, one could argue, that the point of putting it in is to leave it there.  BUT, that it can be removed easily if wanted or needed is a good thing, I think. 

I admit that I'm not as keen on it for the 8.9HDX. . . . . . the nature of the design means it's 'floppy' which might be a bigger issue if the device was larger. I'd want to see it in person before deciding, though. Plus, it DOES block the camera -- so you have to slide up to use it. That would annoy me, I think. . . .though, on the other hand, I don't have a lot of use for a camera on a tablet. Barely use the one on my phone! I'm not a picture taker I guess. 

And I wonder how well the magnet attachment system would work for a larger device as well. Again, would want to see it in person.

Having said all that. . . .I don't really see me getting an 8.9HDX so the question becomes a bit moot. I REALLY like the HDX7 that much and have a Win8 tablet if I need something of that size. And of course, still have my 8.9HD from last year. . . . which I was considering selling, but may hang on to just 'cause.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, the origami cover is a little high as well. But I actually do think it's an improvement on what they had for the HD. That one was very nice, but you could only use it as a stand in landscape. That's obviously good for movies and all, but I like to be able to use it for portrait mode as well. With this one, I can stand up the Fire and read or browse or whatever while doing something else as well. The other day I had it on monitoring my fantasy football team while I watched the games.  I actually think the design is quite clever and probably wouldn't mind it on my PW!
> 
> I also like that it's basically a strong magnet that holds it in. . .it's REALLY hard to get the Fires and PW's out of last years' design covers.  Of course, one could argue, that the point of putting it in is to leave it there.  BUT, that it can be removed easily if wanted or needed is a good thing, I think.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't say I ever remove my K's from their covers except to (a) test how it comes out of the covers or (b) change covers.

But it sounds like we need to do lunch. This week? I'd like to compare the 7" HDX cover to my 8.9" cover (and the 8.9" and 7" HDXs for that matter.

Betsy


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Wanting to keep the price of my new Fire HD 7" down, I didn't order a cover. But then I decided I really needed one. I went to Staples, and they had several that said they were for the Fire HD but didn't say first or second generation. The guy at Staples said some of them were for the 2nd, so I picked an M-Edge that was on sale for only $10. The tablet fits into it perfectly, but the holes in the case that access the On/Off and volume switches aren't placed quite right. I assume that means that the case is for the older model. Maybe I can cut the holes to be a little bigger. Or just use the case for protection and take the Fire out when I'm using it. What the heck, it was only $10, many of the others were $39.99.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Or maybe the holes in the cover were for the speakers on the older model. Were the on/off and volume controls on the back in the first Fire HD?


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I just got the Poetic cover for my 7" HDX in sky blue and I really like it.  It's slim and light and the color is very pretty.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I have not had the Origami cover from Amazon turn off the device when I fold it back.

It really is a clever design.. Ann I think your point is well taken and I'll be interested to hear how Betsy feels about the 7" version and how you feel about the 8.9" version.  I think you are correct that it is a bit more awkward in the larger size.

I really don't like the color and that probably "colors" my feelings about it some.

However, it  DOES mesh better with the ports, and I like that.  Haven't done much with the camera but having to slide it up may not end up being a super option..  The Poetics might just work better for that.  Mine seem to be planning to take forever, but at least I have a cover for now..

I don't use my 8'9" in portrait too much.  Not sure why; it is fine for reading but I tend to read in landscape in two columns.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw Ann's seven inch...and it seemed OK.  But now I'd like to see if the things that bother me about holding the 8.9 inch are there on the 7 inch.  There's definitely a sharpish edge when I hold the cover, which is one of my issues with it.  I do think it's quite a clever cover, and I think it will work for many.  But I'm really looking forward to my Poetic coming the end of the month. *sadness that it's sooooo long.*  It's lime green.  Shiny!  (Well, it's not actually shiny--but if you watched Firefly, you'll understand.)

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

See link at top. My poetic cover is the one where the bezel is not covered. 

Sorry your poetic cover is not arriving sooner.

Well, maybe then I will try amazon's origami cover for my 7" HDX. Thanks for enabling me.   Maybe I can wait to see if amazon local has a discount at some point.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, my Poetic cover has shipped, it's supposed to be here on Friday.



Poetic Slimline Case for New Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 (2013) 8.9inch Tablet Green (With Smart Cover Auto Wake / Sleep Feature)(3 Year Manufacturer Warranty From Poetic)



Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yay! I love mine. Granted you can't use the cover in many positions, but the pretty color & lightness make up for it. What color did you order?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo, my Poetic cover has shipped, it's supposed to be here on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So . . . should we wait for another week for lunch . . . .or just figure to get together again later. 

(Ed says that's bedroom green.  Their house when he was a kid had a rather odd color scheme.  )


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My poetics have also shipped!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> Yay! I love mine. Granted you can't use the cover in many positions, but the pretty color & lightness make up for it. What color did you order?


The color I posted...electric lime green. Love that color. I can always use the Amazon cover when I want to go stealth. Unless I sell it. I use my tablets, from my iPad to my 7" HDX, in landscape mode 99% of the time anyway, and have various stands for when I want portrait. I'm more concerned with the protection, the aesthetics, the weight and camera usability of the cover.

Ann, let's go ahead--more important you take a look at the update from hell sooner rather than later. We can always meet again in a week or so. And LOL! That's quite a bedroom color.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Love that color as well. 

Seamonkey, what color did you order?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My Poetic arrived today!  Love it!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I am getting red and the light blue!!  Hoping for a better red than the Amazon red origami, which is on the way back.. I got up early , printed out labels and boxed up and sent back the HDX 8.9"wifi only, the origami cover and a pair of shoes from Zappo's.  And so much for Amazon Lockers.. if I read correctly, the box had to have dimensions less that 12" and the box for the Fire was 13" in one direction, so .. pfft.. but although Amazon Lockers are on the corner, we have a UPS store across the street, so there!  

Drove a patient to and from a pump removal (some get sent home with a pump attached in a pack and get chemo over a couple of days..), took him home, took the packages to UPS, worked out at Curves, came home, loaded some bulky items in my care to donate to a silent auction, ate a large bunch of table grapes, and I'm soon off to pick up another patient to take to two appointments in Irvine and during that time I will zip over to the Irvine Animal Care Center to hand over the items and then take the patient home and then home to crash until tomorrow when I go pick up a friend and go to Knott's Berry Farm for TG buffet..  Friday is Disneyland and Saturday I probably will just turn into a sloth.

Meanwhile the Poetics will arrive but I will have no device until the 4G HDX gets here..  I mean I of course have my HD 8.9" so I'm fine..).

I hope it is a nice bright red!!  The cover.

Glad  you are pleased, Betsy, that gives me hope.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My Poetic arrived today! Love it!
> 
> Betsy


wow! Way early! (And time to play before the whole famdamily shows up! )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> wow! Way early! (And time to play before the whole famdamily shows up! )


Yes, indeed! I was surprised to see it in the mailbox. Thoughts later but taking a nap now. Seamonkey, I'm really liking it, and you CAN take pictures with the cover in place. Again, more later!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine was in the mailbox when I got home (LONG day).. and I like the red..  no blue one, but they may have gone as separate orders..

Of course no way to use it but I'll be well prepared.

I guess I could have held onto the wifi hdx for another day or so but I just got going today and besides between the Fire, the cover and the shoes that is a chunk I want credited back to my Discover Card, before they charge me for the 4G HDX.

Toby, thanks for posting about these.. I believe you were the first poster I saw.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, Toby, thanks for posting. I love my cover.

I've posted a review about it here in the reviews section:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,168795.0.html

There is a glitch with the cover (or with at least some of them) that causes the overlay message used with the Amazon Origami cover to pop up when using the camera app (or any camera app). You can still use the camera, though it is annoying. I've been in touch with the company and they say this is not normal, though they know that some customers have experienced it. They are going to send me a replacement cover that they say has been tested. I'll let you know.

I have to say, so far, I've been very impressed with the customer service of Poetic Cases. I contacted them after ordering my case and they responded on a Sunday. And my question today was answered within two hours.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the blue color. I'm sure all the colors are equally pretty. I'm glad I already ordered the Lavender color as the price went up on the 7" the ladt time I looked. I guess it started as free or near free, so I can understand that Poetic wants to make money. 

I also like the name on the cover, because it lets me know which side to open.

Your welcome! (In response for suggesting the cover.) For the price, it's a great cover.

Betsy, that's fantastic CS. Shows that they care about their product & customers. I hope the next cover you get works okay. I loved your pics in the cover review. I do find, in general, that amazon's covers are heavier than the 3rd party covers that I've gotten in the past. Or the balance in holding the cover feels heavier. Let us know what happens with the cover that Poetic sends you.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My blue one was shipped separately and is still in San Francisco.  I'm sure it will arrive prior to my 4G anyway.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

We just bought this M-Edge 'Profile' case for my Daughter's Fire HD at Staples for only $8. She loves it.

http://www.medgestore.com/shop/kindlefirehd7/profile


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> We just bought this M-Edge 'Profile' case for my Daughter's Fire HD at Staples for only $8. She loves it.
> 
> http://www.medgestore.com/shop/kindlefirehd7/profile


Great deal, laurie_lu!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

That was a good price; they seem to be back up, now.. way up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> That was a good price; they seem to be back up, now.. way up.


They bought it at Staples--perhaps part of the Black Friday pricing?

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

The poetic case is $5?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FJK15N2

I have the Fire 7" HD (prior gen). I was planning to get

Amazon Kindle Fire HD 7" (Previous Generation) Standing Leather Case
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008GGH4FY/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=M9TH85LTXLWC&coliid=I1JH764LJJDKUP

But it is 9 times the price of the poetic? Is the Poetic actually good?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> The poetic case is $5?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FJK15N2
> 
> ...


Vydor,

the link is to the cover for the 8.9"? And it's not $5?

I'm very pleased with the Poetic I got for my 8.9" (and in fact, the one that the link takes me to). Hmmmm... Maybe it's my device taking me there. Changing devices to check.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Vydor,
> 
> the link is to the cover for the 8.9"? And it's not $5?
> 
> ...


I had to click black, then Kindle Fire HD 7 to get that price. Sorry maybe should have mentioned that. The link does not seem to go directly to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, I see, you can choose the device underneath the price.  Missed that the first time I looked.  Just starting my first cup of coffee. 

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah, I see, you can choose the device underneath the price.
> 
> Betsy


Do you have an opinion on how it compares to the Amazon case I linked (that I wish I grabbed while was $30)?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I had the 8.9" version of the Amazon cover for my HD.  And it's a very nice cover--heavy enough to give some "structural" protection to the device beyond just protecting the screen from scratches, etc.  The Poetic is lighter, and by being lighter gives up some of that sturdiness.

I really like my Poetic cover--I gave a full review of it, comparing it to the Origami cover--in the Reviews section here.

I'm actually looking for a Poetic for my 7" HDX but am waiting--even the black one for the HDX isn't $4.95.  (Note that the non-black colors are generally more.)

I think for $4.95 you really can't go wrong.  I'd get it, and, if you don't like it, wait for a sale on the Amazon ones.  Amazon offers discounts on the covers pretty often.  If they offer a 10% discount, it will offset the price of the Poetic.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's a reasonable expectation that there will be a 'special offer' on covers some time. . . . . . though possibly more likely after Christmas than before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably true, though I think there's a better chance for the HD models.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I just ordered the Poetic cover in the light blue.  It says it won't ship until the 5th.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They bought it at Staples--perhaps part of the Black Friday pricing?
> 
> Betsy


Actually this was last Tuesday. We found it among several discounted Kindle cases in a clearance barrel.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My blue Poetic has gone into the void..  It is supposedly in San Francisco, but still on time to be delivered yesterday   

And today's mail just contained one really uninteresting catalog.. no Poetic cover.

Maybe Monday.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh no. Hope it comes on Mon.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

It was a SO a few weeks back... but did not have the money at that time... I guess I will wait to see what Cyber Monday at Amazon brings...


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Well my poetic case is still waiting to be shipped.  Come on people!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

But mine was ordered awhile ago.. I ordered two and got one a couple of days ago.. not sure why they shipped separately and why the blue one is now behind schedule, even though Amazon says on schedule.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

That is weird that they didn't stay together Seamonkey.  strange.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you contacted the company through your order page?  I got a really quick response from them.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess I should.. but they do have two tracking numbers so they know they sent them separately.  I might, or might wait until Monday.  I do have the red one ready for when the Fire arrives..


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

So today it still says it is in San Francisco but will be delivered 2 days ago, so I did email them through Amazon, giving the color, tracking number, etc., and also made a comment on someone's 2 star review about the message when trying to use the camera, telling the to email the seller.

Of course, I cannot test mine until the 4g arrives.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think that was the right thing to do--let us know if you hear anything.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I just got the email saying my poetic cover has been shipped.  Estimated date of arrival is Dec. 12.  Where is this thing shipped from Katmandu?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Betsy, I have heard not a word, so far (but it is Sunday).  However, the case order, which STILL says it is on track to be delivered on the 29th .. also now says it is in Anaheim as of an hour ago, so presumably it could arrive tomorrow.  Anaheim is 10-20 miles from me, depending on the location in Anaheim. 

I sent them an update.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I had really prompt replies from them my first two contacts; I also sent them a question late Wednesday and haven't heard.  I think they took Thanksgiving off (or at least I hope they did).  We'll see. 

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have been thinking that I want some sort of case available for the HDX7 I bought, but don't want to spend a lot of money on it, as I suspect I will only use the case occasionally. I received an Amazon Local offer for up to 40% off Kindle accessories, and thought that was my cue. After checking the reviews of the Origami case, I still think even the reduced price is way too high for it. I looked up the Poetics case others have mentioned here, and they had me at $4.95!   black wasn't my preferred color, but I Will learn to love it at that price. It is expected here Wednesday, same day my new Fire is to arrive. So I didn't even use the offer, too bad...


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I've heard nothing from Poetic, but this is funny.. NOW Amazon has delivery between November 29 and December 3..  and the tracking says the package is out for delivery (it was in Anaheim last night, so that makes sense).

The speaker I ordered yesterday are to be delivered tomorrow.. Amazon can be fast..

The 4G 8.9" HDX Fire, however, still just says December 10 by 8pm.. no change since the long ago pre-order.. still says pre-order and that is the release date.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Blue Poetic in the mailbox; email from the seller in my inbox.

Very nice blue!

Now I hope both (or at least one) passes the camera test.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Well Seamonkey,  I had the same issue with the camera/cover as others.  The overlay stays there in the center of the screen.  I just clicked return it.  I'll try to find another option.  Anyone check out the Oberon ones?

Nevermind about the Oberon cases - way more money than I want to spend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I commented on this in Accessories, sorry, should have posted here, too.

You CAN use the camera with the overlay there. It's just kind of annoying.

I got this response from Poetic:



> Thank you very much for contacting us regarding the Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 Slimline case. We have become aware of this camera issue, and we have found this to be triggered by the magnet we've included in the case to activate the wake/sleep cover feature. We will have a new batch of cases coming in stock sometime next week with the inner magnet removed, which will fix the camera issue, but this change will also remove the auto-wake function on the SlimLine.
> 
> If you would like to receive this replacement, please send us your Amazon receipt. Alternatively, you can remove the magnet yourself by making a small incision on the inside of your case and take out the magnet from the below the microfiber. We do apologize for the inconvenience and thank you for being a valued Poetic customer.


I'm going to ask for a new cover, because the AutoWake isn't that important to me. If it is to you, then you probably need a different cover.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I did let them know both had arrived, and that I would be checking the camera function once my HDX arrives.  I should have kept the Wi-Fi HDX a bit longer, but I didn't want to put that off.. like what if something happened, or I procrastinated..


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Really, they suggest you do surgery on your cover by slicing it open.  Not for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They also said they'd replace it with one that doesn't have a magnet in the first place.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Which is what I'm going to do...I think they offered the other suggestion if I wanted to resolve it right away.
Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Is that the only magnet?  I do want the wake and sleep features to work with the cover.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's another strip in the cover; they work together.  I haven't been able to do a wake/sleep without using both, I've been trying.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I bought my father the finte sp. case your his 7" HDX. It covers the power & volume buttons. It's very easy to press on the power/volume buttons. Don't know about the 8.9" version.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I do hope I can get a poetic that works with the camera and puts it to sleep and wakes it up..  Time will tell.


----------

